# Hd 6870 oder gtx 560 ti- welche ist jetzt schneller?



## Zocker14xD (7. September 2011)

Hi zusammen,
meine frage steht schon oben. gamestar schreibt die gtx 560 ti ist so schnell wie hd6950 pcgames schreibt gtx 560 ti=hd 6870 (alles referenzkarten)
wass stimmt nun? hat jemand erfahrung mit BEIDEN karten???


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

Wo schreibt denn die PCG, dass die GTX 560 Ti so schnell wie eine AMD 6870 ist? ^^  Also, die 560 ti ist schon was besser als die 6870, nicht besonders viel, aber schon merkbar. Und die 6950 ist ein BISSCHEN besser als die GTX 560 Ti. Das hängt aber alles auch vom Spiel und von den Einstellungen ab, es kann da halt auch mal eine Karte besser sein, die bei einem anderen Spiel schlechter ist. Aber im Durchschnitt sind halt eher die 560 Ti und die 6950 die Karten, die ähnlich stark sind.


Ach so: verwechselst Du vlt. die GTX 560 mit der GTx 560 Ti ? Die GTX 560 ist nämlich langsamer als die Ti-Version, das ist eine ganz andere Karte.


----------



## Zocker14xD (7. September 2011)

Nein ich verwechsel sie nich 


> Wo schreibt denn die PCG, dass die GTX 560 Ti so schnell wie eine AMD 6870 ist?



vieleicht auch gamestar weiss nicht genau...
gtx 560 ohne ti is ja UNGEFÄR bisschen langsamer wie hd 6870 oder?
ich seh halt benchmarks bei gamestar wo die 6870 schneller ist und dann seh ich wieder benchmarks bei pcgames oder so (gleiche spiele , gleiche einstellunen) wo die 560 ti schneller ist


----------



## svd (7. September 2011)

Ach, wenn die Leistung sich so sehr ähnelt, lässt sich das eh nie genau sagen.

Ist wie bei "Schlag den Raab". Mal ist Stefan, mal der Kandidat besser. Aber du bekommst nicht für jede Disziplin gleich viele Punkte.

Wenn du Grafikkartenbenchmarks ansiehst und vergleichst, bestimmst *du* die Gewichtung der Punkte, das heißt, du legst fest, welche
Spiele dir am wichtigsten sind und entscheidest dann, wer für dich der Sieger ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2011)

Zocker14xD schrieb:


> Nein ich verwechsel sie nich
> 
> 
> vieleicht auch gamestar weiss nicht genau...
> ...


 Das hab ich je gesagt: es kann je nach Spiel anders aussehen, oder auch zB bei Dingen wie mit viel AA oder ohne AA usw., zB bei Spiel X ist die AMD besser als die Nvidia, wenn man kein AA oder nur maximal 4x A aktiviert hat, ab 8x AA ist aber dann vlt die Nvidia besser - im SCHNITT ist die GTX 560Ti halt aller Erfahrung nach ca. 10-15% besser als die 6870. Die GTX 560 ohne Ti ist da im Schnitt der 6870 ähnlich, basiert aber auf einem alten Chip und ist nicht preiswerter, ist daher für mich keine empfehlenswerte Karte.

Ich persönlich hab damals eine 6870 für 140€ gekauft, da ich wegen "nur" 10-15% nicht direkt 60€ mehr ausgeben wollte (die GTx 560 kostste damals halt 200€). Inzwischen sind die Preise was näher dran, da kann man es sich eher überlegen: mehr für eine GTx 560 Ti zahlen, oder doch "nur" eine 6870 kaufen, dann muss man halt vielleicht ein paar Monate früher eine neue Karte kaufen, weil irgendein neues Spiel auf der 6870 nicht mehr so gut läuft, aber mit der GTx 560 Ti gut laufen würde.


----------



## Zocker14xD (7. September 2011)

ok danke für eure antworten


----------

